# Making a replica set of antlers



## Trooper 08 (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anybody on here ever made a replica set of antlers? I am thinking about trying to make a replica of a pretty nice set of antlers and if anybody has ever successfully completed a project like this could you please pm me any instructions and pointers!


----------



## SteAlthunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Me too. I'd like a set of the buck i found but wasnt aloud to keep.


----------



## Trooper 08 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am in the same boat as you my friend.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i wish i could get some that were a 200 inch buck and maybe some smaller forkhorns for my decoy.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ive seen them made out of limbs and sticks


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I've thought about doing it to make a fake set of "monster" antlers for a conversation peice. Although I never got around to it I was thinking of doing a wire frame and then sculpting clay or some kind of bondo or filler over it. Then sand/shape/add detail, then paint. Good luck on the project, should be a good one :darkbeer:


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

*replicas*

I have never made any but if I were to try, I would first start by making some type of mold for the antlers... maybe like a pin yata? then reinforce that mold so it is strong enough to hold plaster. Each side would have to be a separate mold. Fill the mold with plaster and once plaster is dry, you could attach the separate pieces and paint to complete the project.

If you do successfully complete this, I would LOVE to see some pics and a tutorial of how it was accomplished.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

adrenalinerush said:


> I have never made any but if I were to try, I would first start by making some type of mold for the antlers... maybe like a pin yata? then reinforce that mold so it is strong enough to hold plaster. Each side would have to be a separate mold. Fill the mold with plaster and once plaster is dry, you could attach the separate pieces and paint to complete the project.
> 
> If you do successfully complete this, I would LOVE to see some pics and a tutorial of how it was accomplished.


sounds like an idea....good luck!


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

You can do it rather easy. First take some 1/4" steel rod and make the basic shape you want, tack welding the tines where you want. Then buy you a quart kit of Apoxie Sculpt and mix the 2 parts equally together (small amounts at a time) and form the mass around the rod. Wet your hands to shape and smooth. Put the details in while it's soft with a butter knife or whatever, use your imagination. Or wait until it's dry and go to work with a dremel.


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

*ttt*

Check out this website... seems a bit more thought out than my last post:darkbeer:

http://www.smooth-on.com/gallery.php?galleryid=078&cPath=1242


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Try taxidermy.net they have separate forums on skulls and castings. They should be able to help you. :darkbeer:


----------

